# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  dr. Marsden Wagnera u ZG!

## zrinka

Hrvatska udruga primalja /Croatian Association of Midwives/ 

Pozivamo vas na promociju i potpisivanje knjige dr. Marsdena Wagnera Pripremite se za porođaj – izradite svoj plan porođaja u hotelu Antunović u Zagrebu 25.04.2007. s početkom u 16 sati. 

Na ovaj način Hrvatska udruga primalja želi obilježiti svjetski dan primalja 5. svibnja. 

Knjiga dr. Marsdena Wagnera Pripremite se za porođaj – izradite svoj plan porođaja daje potpune, kvalitetne i opsežne informacije potrebne za pripremu žene/para za porođaj. Kako sam autor kaže, priprema za porođaj ne odnosi se na njegov ishod nego na njegov tijek. Način na koji će se odvijati, mjesto te ljudi koji su odabrani za potporu u porođaju, vrsta skrbi u porođaju – sve su to važne stvari o kojima žena/par treba odlučiti tijekom trudnoće. Cilj takva plana jest ostvariti najljepši mogući porođaj, koji će biti osnažujuće i pozitivno iskustvo. Dobra maternalna skrb temelji se na usmjerenosti na majku, što znači da se potrebe rodilje stavljaju u središte događanja i njene su potrebe iznad potreba svih drugih koji u porođaju sudjeluju. 
Knjiga je pisana jasno i koncizno, razumljiva je i profesionalnim osobama i laicima, pa se čitajući pojedina poglavlja mogu prikupiti korisne informacije o porođaju i pritom osoba koja se priprema za porođaj postupno osmišljava vlastiti plan porođaja. To je upravo ono što svaka žena treba – prave informacije kako bi do posljednjeg detalja osvijestila vlastite potrebe i želje. I ostvarila ih, koliko god je to moguće. Jer, naposljetku, sve žene žele svoj porođaj iz snova. Ova će im knjiga pomoći da ga i ostvare. 

Program: 

1) Uvodna riječ i predstavljanje od strane predstavnica Hrvatske udruge primalja 
2) Prof. Wagner 
3) Riječ izdavača ( "OSTVARENJE") 
4) Pitanja novinara i publike 
5) Potpisivanje knjige 


Poštovanje i srdačan pozdrav, 
Barbara Finderle, 
predsjednica Hrvatske udruge primalja

----------


## mamuška

:D

----------


## mamuška

:D

----------


## djuma

e blago vama
jel se zna koliko kosta knjiga?
ili koliko ce kostati kad bude u prodaji?

----------


## aries24

jel u onom antunoviću na ljubljanskoj aveniji?
ima još jedan pa da budem sigurna

super, baš se veselim  :D

----------


## aries24

da malo podignem, to je sutra

i da mi netko odgovori




> jel u onom antunoviću na ljubljanskoj aveniji?

----------


## mamuška

da, na ulazu u špansko!! bar ću ja tam doć, ne postoji valjda neki drugi, sad si me zbunila!

----------


## mamuška

da, na ulazu u špansko!! bar ću ja tam doć, ne postoji valjda neki drugi, sad si me zbunila!

----------


## mamuška

sad vidim da ima i u Sesvetskom Kraljevcu  :? 

valjda bi pisalo "Pozivamo vas na promociju i potpisivanje knjige dr. Marsdena Wagnera Pripremite se za porođaj – izradite svoj plan porođaja u hotelu Antunović u *Sesvetskom Kraljevcu* 25.04.2007. s početkom u 16 sati."
zrinka?

----------


## bauba

Evo, zvala sam hotel i promocija knjige je u Antunoviću u Ljubljanskoj aveniji.
Riješeno.  :D

----------


## mamuška

:D 
vidimo se!!!!!!!

----------


## zrinka

za splicanke i one blizu

ovaj tjedan dr wagner gostuje na simpoziju primalja u trogiru!

 :D

----------

